# Would love some feed back on my website



## KSDaly (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for taking a min and looking at my website.  Would love to know if you see any huge issues.

Here's the website:  Ottawa Wedding and Portrait Photographer

Points I would like to know.

1.  Did the home page and slide show load quickly?

2.  Any issues viewing the linked pages or the photos on each page?

3.  Any other issues?

Thanks

Kevin Daly
Ottawa Wedding and Portrait Photographer


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks good but first thing hit me - 
*
Facebook pop-up* loaded first and foremost...sorta' cheesy but maybe thats just me.


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

It's very clean and sophisticated. 
That Facebook 'Like' thing is somehow stealing my attention.
It would be great to read short blog posts too...


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

The Facebook thing is one of my pet peeves.  I go out of my way to keep anything that looks like an advertisement off all my sites.  I'd rather pay more for the hosting than lower myself to show ads.


----------



## daarksun (Aug 28, 2011)

The website looks great. no issues loading, great sample material for people to see your work. Cool


----------



## KSDaly (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone!  I think I'll look at removing the facebook window.  I don't think it's needed.


----------



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

Site is great!  Brides will love it.

The points on shorter paragraphs makes sense too - People are too busy!

You're photographs are fantastic!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The Facebook thing is one of my pet peeves.  I go out of my way to keep anything that looks like an advertisement off all my sites.  I'd rather pay more for the hosting than lower myself to show ads.



Lower yourself?  Some very large company have ads on their sites I think you might raise yourself if anything.  I put ads on all my sites because then I never have to consider the site a cost.  Also if you're using adsense the ads change to be relevant to the person using it.  I think it looks more professional with ads myself.  I would ad a lot more text to this site as google isn't going to view you highly and you have a little more room for adding keywords to your title.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 25, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I think it looks more professional with ads myself.



*ugh*


----------



## iamroyce (Sep 25, 2011)

KSDaly said:


> Thanks for taking a min and looking at my website.  Would love to know if you see any huge issues.
> 
> Here's the website:  Ottawa Wedding and Portrait Photographer
> 
> ...



Good stuff. I like your post.


----------

